# Pte. Tyler William Todd, 1 PPCLI 11 April 2010



## old medic (11 Apr 2010)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20100411/soldier_killed_100411/20100411?hub=TopStoriesV2
CTV.ca News Staff
Date: Sunday Apr. 11, 2010 2:18 PM ET



> A Canadian soldier has been killed by a roadside bomb while on foot patrol in Afghanistan.
> 
> Pte. Tyler William Todd, 26, was killed early Sunday near the town of Belanday, which is about eight kilometres southwest of Kandahar city.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2010)

Just saw this on the ctv.ca site.   to the fallen.

My condolences to his family, friends and comrades in arms.   :yellow:


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2010)

RIP soldier


----------



## MARS (11 Apr 2010)

R.I.P Soldier.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Apr 2010)

Damn ... Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen.

This from the CF:


> One Canadian soldier was killed by an improvised explosive device that detonated during a dismounted security patrol in Dand district at approximately 7:30 a.m. Kandahar time on 11 April 2010. The incident occurred in the vicinity of Belanday, Dand district, approximately eight-kilometres southwest of Kandahar City.
> 
> Killed in action was Private Tyler William Todd from the 1st Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, based in Edmonton, Alberta. He was serving as a member with Task Force 3-09 Battle Group.
> 
> ...


----------



## karl28 (11 Apr 2010)

RIP


----------



## BlueJingo (11 Apr 2010)

My sympathies to his family, and may the soldier RIP.  :yellow:


----------



## armyvern (11 Apr 2010)

Have been waiting aprehensively for news of our latest Fallen to reach the net/TV since 9erD received word this morning hastening his return to Pet to prep for the Repatriation Ceremony. Another sad day for our troops and our Nation.

My condolances to the family and friends of Pte Todd and to his brothers-in-arms and the PPCLI family; I'm sorry for your loss.

We will not forget him.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (11 Apr 2010)

RIP.


----------



## leroi (11 Apr 2010)

Condolences to the family and friends of Private Tyler William Todd.

A sad day for Canada.


----------



## harry8422 (11 Apr 2010)

RIP soldier


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Apr 2010)

RIP Pte Todd

Our condolences to the family of Pte Todd.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Apr 2010)

My deepest condolences to the family, comrades and friends of Pte Todd.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (11 Apr 2010)

RIP. Condolences to Private Todd's family and his extended Patricia family. Prayers out.


----------



## newmet (11 Apr 2010)

I met Tyler on basic training, he was a kind young man and willing to help others.  My thoughts are with his family and friends at this time.  RIP Tyler, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## Saja (11 Apr 2010)

RIP Dear Soldier, thoughts and prayers go out to family, friends and comrades....gone but never forgotten....


----------



## Lance Wiebe (11 Apr 2010)

I just heard.  Sad news indeed.

RIP, soldier.

My condolences to his family, friends and comrades.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2010)

RIP


----------



## Silverfire (11 Apr 2010)

Rest in Peace Pte. Todd. All gave some, some gave all. Lest we forget.


----------



## heavygunner (11 Apr 2010)

R.I.P Pte. Todd


----------



## gun runner (11 Apr 2010)

My most sincere condolences to the family, Battalion, and friends of our courageous fallen. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (12 Apr 2010)

A true soldier, does not fight because they hate what is in front of them, 
but because they love what is behind them.

Thank you Pte Tyler Todd for being a true soldier. :yellow:  :yellow:
Heaven has a special place for men like you.  You will forever rest in peace.
Robin


----------



## Snaketnk (12 Apr 2010)

RIP Soldier, Your friends will be missing you


----------



## cn (12 Apr 2010)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> A true soldier, does not fight because they hate what is in front of them,
> but because they love what is behind them.



well said.  RIP. :yellow:


----------



## manhole (12 Apr 2010)

our condolences to Pte. Todd's friends and family.......RIP,  Pte. Todd.........


----------



## Yrys (12 Apr 2010)

My condoleances to family, friends and comrades.

Thoughts and prayers go out to loved and lovings ones.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (12 Apr 2010)

RIP Pvt. Todd


----------



## fire_guy686 (12 Apr 2010)

Rest Easy Pte Todd.


----------



## mariomike (12 Apr 2010)

Sincere condolences to the family and friends of Pte. Todd.


----------



## wildman0101 (12 Apr 2010)

RIP Pte Todd (salute)
you will not be forgotten (canadian flag)
Condolences to family,, comrades,, and friends
                       scoty b


----------



## tristismilitis (13 Apr 2010)

"The world will never be the same because of the beautiful difference one life has made"
Rest in peace Pte Tyler. Thoughts and prayers to your family, our brothers and sisters at the BN and the wounded


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Apr 2010)

The reality of this war hits home for the 142nd time.

Thoughts tonight are with his Platoon mates 'over there',  his family and friends back in the Land of the Maple Leaf.

OWDU


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2010)

This from _Northumberland Today_


> A repatriation ceremony has been scheduled for 2 p.m. Wednesday at Canadian Forces Base Trenton, when the remains of Private Tyler William Todd, the latest member of Canada's military, will be returned to Canadian soil.
> 
> Todd died Sunday morning, Kandahar time, when an improvised explosive device detonated while he was on a dismounted security patrol eight kilometres southwest of Kandahar City.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, the soldier injured in the same blast, MCPL Chris Drewes, is said to be recovering well - more here:


> Master Cpl. Chris Drewes hopes to make it back to Canada in time for Pte. Tyler William Todd’s funeral.
> 
> The 24-year-old Drewes is recovering in hospital in Kandahar City, Afghanistan with extensive shrapnel wounds to his shoulder, a day after a remote control explosive device was detonated while he and his 1st Battalion, Prince Patricia Light Infantry unit were on a routine foot patrol about eight kilometres from the Afghan capital.
> 
> ...


Here's hoping for a full and speedy recovery!

_- edited to add update on soldier wounded in incident -_


----------



## newmet (16 Apr 2010)

Here is the funeral information for Tyler, as posted on the R.I.P Tyler Todd facebook group.

Tyler Todd's funeral:

Visitation is @ Gledinning Funeral Home
in Plattsville 
Sat 7-9, 
Sun 2-4 and 7-9 
Funeral is Monday at 2pm
@ Platsville Missionary Church


RIP Tyler, I only knew you a short time but in that time you showed your kindness, strength and integrity.  You will be missed.  Deepest condolences to family and friends.

Here is what was posted on the funeral home website...http://www.gffh.ca/gffh_pl_death_notices.htm

TODD: Tyler William – It is with great sadness the family announces the sudden passing of Tyler William Todd while serving with the 1st Battalion, Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry in Afghanistan. Tyler Todd of RR#1, Bright Ontario was in his 27th year.

Loving son of Bryan and Bev (Doan) Todd of RR#1 Bright. Dear brother of Samantha and her husband Brett Witzel of Woodstock and Jenna Todd and her friend Dave Smith of RR#1 Bright. Tyler is survived by his grandmother Jackie Grimes and by his aunts, uncles and cousins. 

Predeceased by his grandparents Don Doan and John and Trudy Todd. 

Tyler graduated from Huron Park Secondary School, Conestoga College Fire Fighting Program and was a former member of the Bright Fire Department and had played hockey with the Bright Mulisha Hockey Club. 

Relatives and friends may call at the Glendinning Funeral Home, 40 William St., Plattsville on Saturday 7-9pm and Sunday from 2-4 and 7-9pm. Funeral Service will be conducted at the Plattsville Missionary Church on Monday April 19, 2010 at 2:00pm. Private family interment in Innerkip Cemetery.

In lieu of flowers, donations to the Wounded Warrior Fund or the Royal Canadian Legion Poppy Fund (cheques accepted) would be appreciated by the family. Online condolences can be sent at www.gffh.ca


----------

